# specialized s-works tricross vs. merckx alu cross



## dbernstein30 (Mar 19, 2006)

Planning on building up one bike to do it all. Deciding between the specialized s-works tricross and the merckx alu cross. Appreciate any opinions or comments from people who have or tried these too cross bikes.

Thanks

David


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

i bought an alu cross but have only ridden it a couple of times, for me the sizing was an issue as the 58 specialized was larger than i wanted and 56 too small, while the 56 merckx offered a 57 top tube.

The newer merckx has a modern fork w/ 1-1/8 sizing, you are limited in your choice of headsets, i ended up with campy and the big liability of the merckx is the non replaceable derailer hanger. At least it is thick.

The merckx is a nicely built aluminium bike that seems to ride and handle very nicely. The specialized should also be a nice option, especially the "frame only" choice with the different alloy. 

People will tell you about the heart and soul of the merckx, blah blah, but in the end it's just another aluminium bike.

Sizing was the issue for me.


----------



## dbernstein30 (Mar 19, 2006)

*sizing tricross vs Merckx alu cross*

The Tricross 54 cm bike and the Merckx alu cross 52 have similar top tube lengths and head tube lengths are within 1.6 cm. Sizing either one should not be difficult.

David


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

*Between the two*

It all depends if you want to look like everyone else and ride the same bike you will see all over the place or are you want something a little more special? In cross I would almost bet the two will ride very similar. Good luck to you and let us now how your build is coming.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

I snapped a chain mid-race this past season and someone, the great and wonderful crow who lurks around here sometimes, gave me his Specialized. Our saddle heights were almost identical, so it was a good test of the bike. I was quite impressed. The handling was very good. Grated this was a limited test, but I think it would handle well on the road, and it rode great off-road. The one caveat was the very low bb. I like low bbs but this may have been too low. There was a Very sharp off-camber and I hit the inside pedal a few times. I'm sure after a couple of rides, you'd get used to it. 

I haven't ridden a Merckx cross, I'm sure it's a great bike. It'll be hard to find one to test ride. If it fits, you can't go wrong with the Specialized.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

dbernstein30 said:


> Planning on building up one bike to do it all. Deciding between the specialized s-works tricross and the merckx alu cross. Appreciate any opinions or comments from people who have or tried these too cross bikes.


I have an older AluCross and love it. I like it much better than my Redline. I would steer you away from the Specialized because they are suing a local company, Mountain Cycles, because Specialized believes that the MC Stumptown sounds too much like the Stumpjumper.

Which brings me to my recommendation. Get a Mountain Cycles Stumptown. If I were in the market for an Al cross bike, that's what I would buy. You should be able to google it.

BTW, Mountain Cycles is a big time sponsor of cross around here and hosts the awards party for the biggest cross series in the US.


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

I looked at those, the only thing is the 135mm dropout spacing.
Nice looking bike looks solid.


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

Does the Merckx have a replaceable detailleur hanger? Seems like I saw one somewhere and it didn't. Personally I think a replaceable derailleur hanger is a must-have on a CX bike, especially on a race bike. 

Aside from that, you'll see lots of Specializeds out there, but Merckx's...mmmm...that's a sexy machine.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

the seamus said:


> Does the Merckx have a replaceable detailleur hanger? Seems like I saw one somewhere and it didn't. Personally I think a replaceable derailleur hanger is a must-have on a CX bike, especially on a race bike.


No replaceable hanger.


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

Gripped said:


> No replaceable hanger.


Seems like I recall Pinarello is the same way. Not sure why...I have heard that non-replaceable derailleur hangers are stronger and stiffer, providing better shifting, but they still *can* get messed up. I don't know if it's a deal breaker or not for the thread starter, but it's something to consider.


----------

